# Seperating the music from the lyrics.. Argh!



## Bugs (Jul 5, 2007)

My skill is slowly increasing, chords are coming back to me etc, but I have found my largest stumbling block (aside from slow hands), is seperating music from lyrics.

I at this point, have no desire to play my 'own' music, i want to play the songs i know. Reading the tab is not a problem, however, i find myself playing to the lyrics, not the music.

How do you break your self from this? Even when listening to the song on Cd/mp3, i am ok during intro, but when they start singing, i find myself following that instead of the backing sounds.

Any tips?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Only tip I really have is when you're playing with the track, make sure both your guitar and the song are LOUD. Besides making it easier to hear, if you're playing it right you'll hear it "mesh" as if there were 2 guitarists playing in the room. One of the coolest things about playing guitar (besides playing in front of people and with a full band). 

Other than that, just ear training and practice. I remember I stumbled into the same problem before, except with guitar overdubs, lol that shit was annoying until I learned to ignore it. Just came with practice.


----------



## NewGuitarGuru (Oct 14, 2006)

Try closing your eyes, if if that does work, what I like to do is imagine the instruments that are being played, then I hear them, really well.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

If it's available watch some video of the song being played. Seeing the guitarist's hands and *how* he plays what you are seeing on paper can sometimes help. 

I've found sometimes the tab looks very daunting until I watch a concert dvd or music video and suddenly "that's easy!!". Sort of...

I can sympathize because I'm late coming to learning a musical instrument and always heard the vocals and the entire sound mix instead of a specific part.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i dont know how i did it really but since i really got into guitar when i listen to the song i kina 'zone' out the lyrics leaving only the guitar bass and drums... but if im singing to the song i 'zone' the guitar bass and drums out i dont know how it just happens


----------

